# Half and half?



## Triker54 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm the sort of person who hates asking advice but I find I'm needing to more and more over the potential move to Spain. So here goes again!

The big decision we need to make is whether to buy in Spain and live there permanently or whether to rent for 5 or 6 months each year. We're both 60 and we know that we would need private health care whatever we do.

We WANT to make the permanent move, but uncertainty over the euro, Britain's possible withdrawal from the EU, the economic crisis in Spain, Spanish tax laws and what seems to be a very risky housing market all make us think that a better alternative might be for us to remain U.K. based but rent over in Spain for 5 or 6 months of the year (winter).

How feasible is this alternative? Would I still be allowed legally to drive on U.K. registered plates for example, or would I have to buy or rent a Spanish vehicle?

Any and all advice would be very much appreciated.
Peter


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If I were you I'd think quarters rather than halves, at least for a few years. Come for two shorter periods in spring and autumn, say April-June and September-November, thus avoiding the requirement to become resident after 90 days. You wouldn't have to worry about re-registering your car. You would get the best weather; Spain is often cold and wet in winter, and can be searingly hot in high summer. You should also be able get decent off-peak rental rates at those periods.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Rent first. If you decide to buy later on then you are free to do so, and from renting you'll have a much better idea of the area. If you buy first then it's very hard to change your mind afterwards because selling ain't easy right now, and even if you do it'll still be an expensive mistake. As a rule of thumb, purchase and selling costs are so high in Spain that it really only makes sense to buy if you are sure you'll be using the property for 10 years or so. Also if you own property you enter into the world of Spanish inheritance laws, which can be a pain.

Alcalaina's advice is spot on.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I used to do six months or thereabouts in each country, came here when the leaves stopped falling in England and went back when the grass needed cutting. I had a car in England and one here, used to disconnect the battery set the handbrake to off, and leave them covered up whilst we were away. 

All worked very well for a while, but the house in England became a burden, so we sold it.

Friend of mine used to drive here for the winters, on a U.K. reg camper van, he sometimes stayed for four or five, six months, he never bothered with the residencia, and his camper van remained on the same plates.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Triker54 said:


> We WANT to make the permanent move, but uncertainty over the euro, Britain's possible withdrawal from the EU, the economic crisis in Spain, Spanish tax laws and what seems to be a very risky housing market all make us think that a better alternative might be for us to remain U.K. based but rent over in Spain for 5 or 6 months of the year (winter).


Hi Peter

I think you're quite right to have these concerns—we live in very uncertain times. I would certainly stay UK based for the moment and for the next two or three years at least until a better and clearer picture emerges of the current UK and EU economic uncertainties.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Hepa said:


> I used to do six months or thereabouts in each country, came here when the leaves stopped falling in England and went back when the grass needed cutting. I had a car in England and one here, used to disconnect the battery set the handbrake to off, and leave them covered up whilst we were away.
> 
> All worked very well for a while, but the house in England became a burden, so we sold it.
> 
> Friend of mine used to drive here for the winters, on a U.K. reg camper van, he sometimes stayed for four or five, six months, he never bothered with the residencia, and his camper van remained on the same plates.


He drove to the Canary Islands?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

If you WANT to move permanently then there is your answer. And if you can afford to do it more to the point. 
If you don't you will forever regret it.

I don't think there is need to worry too much about some of the things you posted.
The Euro is not going anywhere and hey even if it goes further south then that is a bonus if you are getting a sterling pension.
Britain won't withdraw from the EU and in the unlikely event that they do I can guarantee that it wont be a clean break and many if not most of the agreements will remain in place, you can't legally just break them.

The crisis and tax issues are perfectly valid though but if you have an income then you would be doing better off than some and the tax is manageable depending on your assets however, I can see how it can turn people off.

Risky housing market? 
I suppose only if you are looking for an investment but if you were to move permanently then you would be buying a home. Prices are great, the market is at or near bottom. It's a good time to buy a "home" in that respect.

I would still take the advice of others though, come over first, rent for a while and do your research. Find the right people to work with(the hardest part?) and make sure everything is legal.
Take your time, it may even be worth doing 6 months on and off for a year or two


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> Risky housing market?
> I suppose only if you are looking for an investment but if you were to move permanently then you would be buying a home. Prices are great, the market is at or near bottom. It's a good time to buy a "home" in that respect.


I think you make some very good points in your post. It's always important I think that people get to see both sides of the same coin and weigh up which aspects are important to them and make a decision based on that.

However, with regards to the Spanish housing market—this is likely to stay this way for some years to come. It's hard to see where the demand is coming from to start raising prices and I don't see the situation changing for at least 5-10 years, probably longer.

The longer it stays this way the safer it will be to not put money into the Spanish housing market. Not so much because of the risk of the 'investment' going down but because of the difficulty in liquidating those assets—in other words getting your money out. This needs to be considered alongside the running costs of the property as well as these are increasing. Electricity, water, IBI, telephone/internet, comunidad costs (if an apartment) all have to be paid regardless of whether the property is occupied or not.

It's a lot of factors to take into consideration.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Chopera said:


> He drove to the Canary Islands?


There's a car ferry from Cadiz.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> There's a car ferry from Cadiz.


Must be quite expensive if the Spain-UK ferries are anything to go buy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Chopera said:


> Must be quite expensive if the Spain-UK ferries are anything to go buy


It is, but if you're going for any length of time it's cheaper than hiring a car when you get there.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I looked into the ferries and I worked them out to be about the same or a tad cheaper than flying a family of 4 over and then having to rent a car.
I really want to go over on the ferry now.

Much longer trip though.

Zen, I agree with you and it is sensible advice that you give it's just hard to really know what someone elses future plans will be/end up. 
I still think if you have no interest in pulling out and come for the long haul then now is a good time to buy.


----------

